
Ask HN: What would be like in Silicon Valley as a married artist with no kids? - throwawaytoslv
My husband and I are thinking about moving there pending a final job offer.<p>Is there a artist community there?<p>What’s it like if you’re an older (40s) couple without kids?
======
RNeff
There are two in Palo Alto. The Palo Alto Art Center is on Embarcadero at
Newell. It has a pottery studio, a gallery and other studios. Cubberley, on
Middlefield is an ex-High School with studio space for rent. I would not move
to Silicon Valley unless the job offer is over $ 300K. Check the rental prices
and the housing prices. The traffic sucks, commuting is long and painful.

